# Common courtesy



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

You approach a small group fisherman that is hole hopping a spread of 10 to 15 holes in a confined area. Would you feel its your right to start fishing those open holes or would at least ask first?


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

Ask! When I find open holes and someone is with in 20 feet I ask if they mind I fish near them.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I myself would not.. But if I felt that I really had to fish one then I would ask.. They could be fishing a small structure and have those holes there to stay on top of the school of fish thats roaming it.. But thats me..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd at least ask. Worst they can say is no and if they say yes then I'll offer up a piece of deer jerky or somethin.


----------



## jmwall24 (Feb 17, 2011)

If you want to fish those holes you have to ask first. Most times the guys will say come right over, all depends on the situation. I know I've been in a hot area before and if there's only a few guys around I have no problem letting them fish nearby, and have had it the other way too. If there's a ton of people around then probably not, as you might get overrun lol. But you have to ask.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Depends. Years ago I was fishing an area and there were several holes around. I was moving around these vacated holes, using minnows as bait and catching some nice perch. A guy comes by and asks if he can fish a hole near me. Being a nice guy, I said OK. Well, he proceeded to fish waxworms or mousies or some such and brought in every dink in the area. Needless to say, the few good sized perch vacated the area.

So if you come near me and ask if you can fish a hole nearby, don't be surprised if I ask what you're using for bait. :lol:


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks, you guy re-affirmed my belief in our brotherhood of fishing. You ask if you can fish the hole and I'm just as likely to share info, jerky, shoot the crap, etc as the next guy. Unfortunately there are a few that believe any hole is open unless there is a flag in it! Was told as much today.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Is he the guy without all his own teeth! :sad: It was an ugly site!


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

No it was a young guy that proceeded to throw F bombs all over the place.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I would ask too,but even if you just drilled the hole, the ding-a-ling does still have the same right as you to fish in it.

buttttt, 
yrs ago i thought i was going to see a fight over this. There was 15 guys all turned with their backs against the wind. everyone drillinng holes. A guy goes & drills a couple holes. he fishes in one ,then turns to fish the other & there's someone in it.How wasthe other guyto know the hole was just drilled out of all the holes out there?


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

jigworm said:


> You approach a small group fisherman that is hole hopping a spread of 10 to 15 holes in a confined area. Would you feel its your right to start fishing those open holes or would at least ask first?


Hey how's it been Pete, you know you would think people would have a little more respect than that. For example, if we were fishing together I would still ask if I could fish the holes you drilled. Been a while buddy have to get together some day. Tight lines.


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

I fish by myself alot, and there are times that i appreciate having a few people next to me, just to keep the school in place. I can understand when you have quit a few people out there, but there are times that the more lines in the water the better... 
Someone throwing * bombs around? They might be getting different treatment! 
I ran into a group of guys this weekend with their kids, and we had a ball once we got the school located, and yes i asked them to come closer!


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

That is awesome, that is a good time and we have done the same kind of things. I am pretty easy going but there has been a few times that I wanted to stick a guy down the hole so he could tell me how many fish were down there. Lol.


----------



## kevvy711 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would definately ask. But I don't think guys need to own the whole lake to fish by themselves either.:tdo12:


----------



## PikeMaster373 (Dec 12, 2008)

Personally I think if you are there first nobody should walk right up on you. When I go out if there are guys fishing I find my own little spot and go to work! And If I took the time to drill it, you better have common courtesy to atleast ask first, I don't mind fishing with guys like that(respectful). But I turn foul pretty quick at guys that try to move in just because you're catching fish. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I think alot would depend on how close your are to the holes if you talking 20 ft yea there yours no problem. if your talking 30yds sorry how is he suppose to know it's not some one that has left for the day


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

PikeMaster373 said:


> Personally I think if you are there first nobody should walk right up on you. When I go out if there are guys fishing I find my own little spot and go to work! And If I took the time to drill it, you better have common courtesy to atleast ask first, I don't mind fishing with guys like that(respectful). But I turn foul pretty quick at guys that try to move in just because you're catching fish.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Also take some pride in finding your own fish. Ive even asked my brother if he was done fishing a certain hole. 
People go fishing to relax... just leave some breathing room.
Also I think that people that move right in the middle of a group like that are looking for a confrontation.


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

I would definitly ask first. I would not want someone to roll up on me and start fishing 5-10 yards away without asking first. and of course I would not care if they fished 2 feet away from me as long as they asked first


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

My feeling on it is, they got there first, I'm not going to bother them, time to find a different spot. Not that it would bother me if someone asked me, I just dont want to bother anyone. I don't know, just my two cents.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think 99% of people have asked me if they can fish a hole I drilled. It doesn't bother me either way. I don't own the lake and I'm not going ruin my time icefishing yelling or being pissed off just because someone fished a hole I drilled.what does bother me is when people leave cigarette butts and trash all over the ice.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anish said:


> Oh, they just :smile-mad. When I was growing up on Lk. Fenton, one of the first things I was taught about taking out the boat was, stay away from people fishing. Now, I won't even go out on a boat on that lake because the darned jet skiiers think it's funny to try to swamp you!
> Used to be a fantastic fishing lake.
> It isnt a matter of paint a circle around "your area", it's have a little respect for others. If you want to be obnoxious, go do it in another part of the lake. That simple.


 Yup, Dad taught me to slow down and go around a boat fishing. Common sense has taken leave of the country, along with respect. If you can't cut your own fishing hole? Go South for the winter.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't even ask. Just find another spot.
I've had guys hop the same holes I was.

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Dont own the water. Hole not in use is free game. I don't hole hop, but I wouldn't fish next too someone within 6 feet. 

If im Under certain distance...say 15 foot...i ask to setup shanty.

Can't drill bunch of holes and say them my holes. Lol. btw....your in my parking spot. Lmao


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Dont own the water. Hole not in use is free game. I don't hole hop, but I wouldn't fish next too someone within 6 feet.
> 
> If im Under certain distance...say 15 foot...i ask to setup shanty.
> 
> Can't drill bunch of holes and say them my holes. Lol. btw....your in my parking spot. Lmao


Would you hang a tree stand 20' from mine on public land?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ProStaffer said:


> Ice fishing holes and wives, if you aren't in the hole then I may drop in. I will ask if I want to double up on a hole though, that is common courtesy.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


:lol:


Wow,,, I sure could use up a lot of bandwith in replies to this comment.


----------



## ProStaffer (Oct 22, 2012)

jigworm said:


> Would you hang a tree stand 20' from mine on public land?


Yes.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

ProStaffer said:


> Yes.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Prime of example of whats wrong with this country today. This self entitled attitude that everything is about me. Common courtesy used to extend beyond the letter of the law when people actually cared about what might affect others. Don't know when we lost it but it's a damn shame.


----------



## ProStaffer (Oct 22, 2012)

jigworm said:


> Prime of example of whats wrong with this country today. This self entitled attitude that everything is about me. Common courtesy used to extend beyond the letter of the law when people actually cared about what might affect others. Don't know when we lost it but it's a damn shame.


Exactly. You hang up a tree stand and expect everyone to pretend the public land is your private hunting refuge. If you want private land..BUY IT

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Since I would prefer to be asked, I ask. When I head out, I usually like to stop and talk to folks along the way. When I do, I usually drop off my sled a few yards away and then slowly walk to within about 10'. Never know when someone may be on top of a hot bite. If I want to fish the area and notice open holes, I'll just ask if they are available. Never been told no, never said no when asked.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

ProStaffer said:


> Ice fishing holes and wives, if you aren't in the hole then I may drop in. I will ask if I want to double up on a hole though, that is common courtesy.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Wow man! You are a real piece of work! :irked:


----------



## ProStaffer (Oct 22, 2012)

Anish said:


> Wow man! You are a real piece of work! :irked:


That is just how I roll Bro

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jigworm said:


> Prime of example of whats wrong with this country today. This self entitled attitude that everything is about me. Common courtesy used to extend beyond the letter of the law when people actually cared about what might affect others. Don't know when we lost it but it's a damn shame.


Pete, we're getting you out on the Big Lake this year FOR SURE!! You can sit as close to me as you want... :lol:


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Back on track...I was just offering another opinion on this topic before and I hate it as much as anyone else but it is their right. 

Now I'll offer a solution I use for ice fishing (slingshot works best for open water). My solution that works every time is take six tipups and spread them around the perimeter of the holes you're working. Set the tipups without a hook on them and no one will know the difference or cross the line. You'll get questioned by a CO now and then but its perfectly legal and the CO will probably just laugh...after he checks them all of course.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I like this one! 



DaveW731 said:


> Since I would prefer to be asked, I ask. When I head out, I usually like to stop and talk to folks along the way. When I do, I usually drop off my sled a few yards away and then slowly walk to within about 10'. Never know when someone may be on top of a hot bite. If I want to fish the area and notice open holes, I'll just ask if they are available. Never been told no, never said no when asked.


The only thing I do a bit different is I'll park the sled a little further out than a "few yards away".


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Anish said:


> Wow man! You are a real piece of work! :irked:


Stop feeding the troll! :banghead3


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Burksee said:


> Stop feeding the troll! :banghead3


 
Ugh!! I know!! After I posted that I realized what I had done! :smile-mad


----------

